# Raketa Atom



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Guy name of Reno from WUS has the new atom. He said the standard leather strap is poor so he put it on the bracelet. See his utube video and also the thread on WUS.

I also pinched some his shots on the mesh. Itâ€™s a standard 2609 movement but sadly that is not reflected in the price of the watch.

See what you think. I havenâ€™t had a look at the online shop yet.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I quite like that not to fussy how much they go for have you looked yet


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

12,4 & 8 batons only is not something i have seen before ... undecided ...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I quite like that not to fussy how much they go for have you looked yet


 Just been on the site. Â£450.00! they got a red one as well. Have a look at the mechanical pilot, the back is well cool. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

how much


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you know what I'm going to say about nowadays Raketa, so I'll say the CCCP 1963 from Poljot International was a nice looking watch :lol:



















Had a Slava 2409 in it. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Kutusov will like it now.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I quite like the case back engraving. (But not much else, I'm afraid.)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I think Kutusov will like it now.


No, I won't. It has nothing to do with the watch but with the new Swiss owners and the way their PR went in here trashing the old Raketas. It's an old thread somewhere but it's the only time I remember ever getting really P-off in this forum.

But even if I put those feelings aside, the watch is... cute. I know I would be banging my head against the wall trying to read it though and that's a major no-no for me and watches.


----------

